# Crazy Japanese Cosplay Judas Priest fan Bass player possibly NSFW



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 27, 2009)

He's a kickass bass player and I'd get the man over here for some jams but I'm afraid he'd ask me to dress up .... or borrow one of his custumes 

check the other vids out, they're probably NSFW though 

P


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah i've seen him before and he had a sailor moon outfit on!!! 

indeniably his playing is sweet though!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, last time I saw this guy, he was wearing some pretty disturbing costumes and playing along to some pop song. He was also doing some weird stuff with milk. He was still playing the hell out of his bass, though.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 27, 2009)

The Sailor Moon costume and milk thing was more than a little scary. I agree though the guy is damn talented with his bass. Glad to see him only slappin' his bass.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 29, 2009)

I didn't know John Myung had a YouTube account!


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2009)

The look on his face during the chorus chills me to the bone.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 30, 2009)

so.. is he using his thumb like a pick, kinda? Up and downstrokes, with a kinda slap to it? Im assuming his index finger is doing some octave stuff, although I cant really hear much of it in there (i have shit speakers for hearing bass)

Anyways, hmm It is somewhat inspiring, wish I could get a solid thumb/slap combination to play fast metal shit like that.. I'd have trouble even fingerpicking that probably.


----------

